# ThinLine Saddle Pads



## timingline

LOVE them, like actually love them. My saddle doesn't fit perfectly (surprise surprise) so I did my best to find the closest fitting saddle in my price range, but of course, there were still gonna be some glitches. 

So I found ThinLine. I got the western ThinLine saddle pad, and it changed everything! She stopped pinning her ears when I saddle her up, started moving more loosely, just happier. It compensated for the little glitches from the saddle.

Two thumbs up!


----------



## kitten_Val

Yep, I have english one and it does make a difference.


----------



## MIEventer

I love my Comfort Sheepskin Thinline Half Pad - it is an amazing pad


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I have three and love them all!


----------



## Joe4d

wish they made one to fit my saddle.


----------



## EnzoEventer

They. Are. AWESOME. :]


----------



## Casey02

Omg that is good to hear, i have looked at there western pads and have really really thought about getting one, after i get my new saddle. This is great to hear positive feed back about them!


----------



## Jumper12

timingline-in what way did your saddle not fit that this pad helped? just wondering as I am looking into one of these and my saddle is a close fit too but not perfect!


----------



## farmpony84

I have the half pad for my english saddle because the wide gullet is not wide enough by the extra wide is a teensy bit too wide...

I didn't know they made a western one. What's it do?


----------



## timingline

It's made of an extreme shock-absorbing material, so any movement from you or your saddle is being absorbed by the saddle pad instead of your horse's back.

Jumper12 - My saddle was a little too wide for her, and she's still growing - so I got their saddle pad that comes with inserts. Last year I used the inserts to complete the fit, then took them out this year because she grew into her saddle. I wouldn't recommend using this pad if your saddle is too tight, there's not really a fix for any saddle that's too tight. It's kindof like wearing a shoe that's too tight, wearing a different sock isn't going to help, it will probably just make it worst if that makes sense?


----------



## Jumper12

thanks for your advice! i think i will order one for my ottb mare, sensitive, eventer/jumper, AND saddle fits a hair wide! so I think it can help her


----------



## kitten_Val

farmpony84 said:


> I didn't know they made a western one. What's it do?


Shock-absorption. It's same as their english contour (just different shape).


----------



## gypsygirl

i just ordered one, hope it ships soon !! my mare just had the chiro and her back was pretty darn sore. her saddle doesnt fit perfectly, but no saddle fitter until i can commit to buying a different saddle - which will be this summer. either way i was planning on getting one of these for jumping, showing, hunting, etc.


----------



## kcscott85

If you have a well fitting saddle, the Contender II is the best saddle pad out there that I can find. It's the Back on Track material with the ThinLine material where the saddle sits. Best of both worlds! I only have the white one though, so I save that for shows and for everyday schooling use a regular Back on Track saddle pad with the Ultra Thinline contour pad. I have noticed a huge difference in my horse's back when I combine the 2.


----------



## timingline

I was wondering about the Back-On-Track saddle pads, that's awesome, might have to invest in one!


----------



## kitten_Val

I have Back on Track pad. However I prefer the one without the Thinline: I have to wash and dry pads from time to time, so I want to have an option to put Thinline pad on top of any square one I'm using.


----------



## crimsonsky

so the question is - thinline or ultra thinline? 

btw - i have a back on track pad and love it too.


----------



## timingline

It depends on what kind of horse, and what you're doing with your horse. For example, I just have a baby, she's 4, and we do a lot of cow work. So I got the regular thin line, the ultra thin line wouldn't have given her quite the protection she needed. If she was mature and broke, the ultra would have been alright.


----------



## kitten_Val

crimsonsky said:


> so the question is - thinline or ultra thinline?


Frankly I prefer thinline (it was cheaper and a little thicker). But then if you compare it's 3/16" vs 1/8 (2/16)". 

BTW, I did notice Back on Track pad indeed helps the back to warm up faster (my qh is on cold-back side).


----------



## crimsonsky

kitten_Val said:


> Frankly I prefer thinline (it was cheaper and a little thicker). But then if you compare it's 3/16" vs 1/8 (2/16)".
> 
> BTW, I did notice Back on Track pad indeed helps the back to warm up faster (my qh is on cold-back side).


i ended up ordering one of each (the regular and the ultra). i already have an ultra thinline trifecta pad that i use on top of a back on track pad for my TB and i figured i might as well have additional options for when i ride other horses. :wink:


----------

